# “Roll over Alexa! I mean....Aibo!”



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://money.cnn.com/2017/11/01/technology/sony-robot-dog-aibo/index.html

An interesting notion of a way to compete with Alexa. I never even saw one of these during their first generation back in the 90s. But I can't see asking a robot dog to read me a recipe...or even to play music. Unless it was Elvis singing "Hound Dog"!


----------

